# Living room arrangement challenge...



## r3yrey (Apr 12, 2011)

Correction on the last picture. The gray triangluar furniture on the right is an ottoman.

Also the gap between the top wall and opening to kitchen is 76", and 30" between the kitchen and stairs. The gap between the bottom window and the end of the wall to the left is 49"

I'm gonna try to post up some actual pics if I can.


----------



## Ghostriderphoto (Apr 13, 2011)

Furniture arrangement can be tricky.sometimes... Especially when you are trying to fit furniture from a different style room. 
What I would keep in mind is... 
1) Traffic flow - high traffic areas do need "hall space" for ease of movement and an open feeling. Low traffic areas need sufficient room to gain access easily to doors. 

2) Entertainment - keep in mind the "comfort" aspect when it comes to the fireplace and televisions. You want to be arranged so you can enjoy the warmth and look of your fireplace and also not have to strain to see a tv.

Overall... Furniture placement is more crucial if you are entertaining critical friends or selling your home. We worry about our things if we are trying to make an impression. Put the furniture where you like it and is comfortable for you... It is your living space. 

Ideally... Most furniture configurations for your furniture are either in a "L" shape or having the sofas parallel to each other with a table in between and the chair at the end (captains chair) facing tje fire place. If you need floor space for activities in the room... Put the furniture along the walls. 

Again... Mostly comes down to what works for you and how you need to use the space. Hope this helps in some way... Good thing is... Furniture moves fairly easy... A "comfort rubix cube"!


----------



## r3yrey (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks a lot. 

There is actually another door that leads to the deck. I've contemplated on turning that door in the living room to a window just to free up more space. 

So far the L-shape is what I'm doing. I was just wondering if anyone knew of an arrangement to maximize the space and functionality of the room. 

Thanks again.


----------



## vicpet (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know if you have chosen the paint colors on the walls but my first suggestion would be to neutralize the walls by painting them two different shades from the same neutral color family - this would make the room visually look larger. If you have to much furniture for your room maybe you could use the chair or love seat in your office area, if you have one, or in the master bedroom, or den. I would place the sofa along the longest wall facing the kitchen door and place either the chair or loveseat on the back wall facing the fireplace and remove the third piece of furniture. Place simple end tables on both side of the sofa. Using a coffe table or the ottoman in front of the sofa topped with a serving tray to set drinks would work. I would hang a large mirror or piece of art above the sofa. If you decide to do drapes at the windows... hang the rod as high to the ceiling as you can and slightly wider then the actual window to maximize the height of the room, visually draw your eye up and make the windows appear larger. The fabric can also help to cozy up the space. In a small room.... keeping the walls and furniture colors nuetral or a monocramtic color scheme and use an accent color in your art and accessories (pillows, throws... etc.) can help you to visually create a larger space. Unfortunantly some homes spaces are limited in wall space so you have to work with what you have.... these are just some personal suggestions from things I have learned from my own decorating experiences through the years. I do agree with Ghostriderphoto in that it is your space, and as long as you like it and it suits your style of living and is comfortable for you then nothing else matters! Have fun with it and enjoy being a homeowner... that's really what it's all about. Good-luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## derval12 (May 16, 2011)

Hi..
Have you done with your rearrangement? If not , in my view, you should consult some interior designer regarding the problems you are facing. here, we can not give you the perfect solution, as we are present there in your home  But when the professional have a look into that, he can suggest you the best. You will not have to make the rearrangement again and again, and also without giving you any stress. 

If you are done, can you paste some pictures here.


----------

